# Flipkart Marketplace: Good or bad?



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2013)

> Online retailer Flipkart is looking to change its business model as it recently announced a new marketplace system. Dubbed as Flipkart Marketplace, the new system is said to transform the site into a “virtual mall” and provide customers access to various sellers and brands on one platform.
> 
> Moreover, users will be able to compare sellers and get the best prices at varied service levels for most products. Flipkart will also be introducing categories such as clothes, shoes among others.
> 
> ...


Flipkart Marketplace brings third-party sellers onboard, competes with eBay - Internet | ThinkDigit News

If they is introduced in electronics etc who knows flipkart might become cheaper?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2013)

Its a good move IMO, a logical one.
But for the time being I'll stick to ebay for good deals on electronic items. I checked out a couple of listings in FK, ebay has  better deals although the products *may* not be carrying the same level of support.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't completely understand, is it like an ebay with flipkart support and CoD?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am confused too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2013)

The problem with ebay is fake products from cheaters around.

Hope FK has something solid to erradicate this issue.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

TL;DR: Amazon Marketplace by Flipkart.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I don't completely understand, is it like an ebay with flipkart support and CoD?



Amazon is like
Seller ships to Amazon then amazon to customer-FLipkart will be similar


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hope they don't become inconsistent and unreliable like ShopClues with this move.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The problem with ebay is *fake products from cheaters around*.
> 
> Hope FK has something solid to erradicate this issue.




Completely true.
Flipkart is much,much ahead when it comes for: Packaging + Shipping + RELIABILITY + TRUSTWORTHINESS + CUSTOMER SUPPORT...

Hope and Wish,that they should not be a copycat of the Bullsh!t + Crapworth "eBay".


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Completely true.
> Flipkart is much,much ahead when it comes for: Packaging + Shipping + RELIABILITY + TRUSTWORTHINESS + *CUSTOMER SUPPORT...*
> 
> Hope and Wish,that they should not be a copycat of the Bullsh!t + Crapworth "eBay".



I beg to differ.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I beg to differ.



Same here. I bought my camera and a few of my friends bought stuff like HDDs and the like, no issues so far. I use FK for price research and prefer to buy from ebay with coupons


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ Bought trimmer from a seller from ebay and seems like old/damaged. Second time i am getting cheated like this. Already initiated refund. Chance is 50-50.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

Not a bad move from them. I just hope their quality of products remains consistent.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2013)

At least let Flipkart does not behave like ebay.

I purchased my PHILIPS 202EL2SB/94 (LED-Backlit) 20" Monitor from ebay,whereas for the same price(+shipping charges),I could have purchased from Bitfang.

Actually a contest for choosing your own "GUARANTEED PRIZE" according to purchase cost and generation of coupon to "REEDEEM THE PRIZE" was going on in ebay.

I followed the rules,terms+conditions of ebay and redeemed the coupon (within the stipulated days), NEVER EVER DID I RECEIVE ANY PRIZE FROM THEM(eBay).

I contacted to them through their forum and also after countless trying of phone,eBay regretted that time is over and I am not eligible for any Prize.

Well how do we believe them?

Where is their Trustworthiness?????

This similar incidence has occurred with many other buyers on eBay.

At least "Flipkart" or "Infibeam" or "TheITdepot" or "M.D. Computers" or "Bitfang" doesn't ALLURE customers with so called trash + crap contests,which are actually non-existent in nature...

Still purchased near about* 24 items* from eBay at the price range from Rs.60/- ~ Rs.450/- (excluding shipping charges),like microSD/SDHC card reader,el-cheapo USB hub for Tablets,coolermaster CPU coolerpaste,USB mouse,mini-speakers USB contact,Tablet Pouch,Tablet Keyboard,etc.,even the Rs.1600/- Intex Black Armour 725 UPS FROM EBAY!!!

Down with eBay.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

I hate Ebay. Have seen so many frauds over there , that I don''t even think about buying anything from there.
I hope it doesn't turns out to be one.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hate Ebay. Have seen so many frauds over there , that I don''t even think about buying anything from there.
> I hope it doesn't turns out to be one.



eBay's good if you're careful and buy from reliable sellers, you can get better deals and more products than flipkart anyday. IMO becoming like eBay/Amazon (including 3rd party sellers) is the only way an eRetailer can expand...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2013)

Agree but guys
Even hs18 has 3rd party retailers, they send the product to hs18,they pack it and send it to customer.
FLipkart said, the packing will be of flipkart so i guess we can expect ORGINAL PRODUCTS


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

flipkart copies Infibeam who'd copied amazon.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

dan4u said:


> eBay's good if you're careful and buy from reliable sellers, you can get better deals and more products than flipkart anyday. IMO becoming like eBay/Amazon (including 3rd party sellers) is the only way an eRetailer can expand...



Well , I was quoting what I keep coming across everyday on some forums. I have personally never purchased anything from Ebay, those posts give me a hard time. 
But does ebay has anything to protect the buyer , anything that's really effective. ??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I saw something similar in Infibeam but I guess its closed now as I am not seeing those options anymore.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , I was quoting what I keep coming across everyday on some forums. I have personally never purchased anything from Ebay, those posts give me a hard time.
> But does ebay has anything to protect the buyer , anything that's really effective. ??



well there's paisapay, its like paypal, protects the buyer and refunds amount if fault is on the seller. but I've never had any issues, and I've bought loads from eBay. most sellers with a 95% and above feedback are reliable


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I saw something similar in Infibeam but I guess its closed now as I am not seeing those options anymore.



It is still there. Open the item page. You will find other sellers listed at the bottom. It works exactly like Amazon's marketplace.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> *eBay's good if you're careful and buy from reliable sellers, you can get better deals and more products than flipkart anyday.* IMO becoming like eBay/Amazon (including 3rd party sellers) is the only way an eRetailer can expand...



Very true. I had done almost 5-7 purchases via eBay. 
Never had any problem.

Since Flipkart marketplace will be monitored by flipkart, one don't have to worry about the product. 
Because, flipkart don't want to ruin their hard-earned positive status, just by letting in the faulty/fraud sellers.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2013)

This seems to have no takers right now.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2013)

this is great move but FK have to be careful about the sellers, products and most importantly their 30 days Guarantee !


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

so far I found it to be good....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so far I found it to be good....



coz there is no other seller than "WS Retail" aka flipkart


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 12, 2013)

hope they continue to be good


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 19, 2013)

They are quite good but i feel ebay gives good offers "IF" you get hold of a good seller


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 19, 2013)

as of now only one problem remains, of which i have spoken with them & they said they are working on it

They provide free shipping with total purchase of Rs.500 or more
but what happens when one person buys a item worth Rs.425 from seller "*X*" & another item worth Rs. 300 from seller "*Y*" . Then both these seller charge for "shipping".

So in practice inspite of the person  purchasing Rs. 725 (which is greater that Rs. 500) s/he has to pay Rs.725+ 2xshipping


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2013)

As long as we get the superfast delivery, 30 day replacement and impressive customer service, I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> As long as we get the superfast delivery, 30 day replacement and impressive customer service, I have nothing to complain about.



some sellers have only *10*-day replacement only, so I should worry


----------



## arvindrao15 (Apr 20, 2013)

I would also say, Yes its good buying from it also worth buying from flipkart.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 20, 2013)

Flipkart is good,just like Amazon of India.


----------

